# Smoking Stuffed Salmon



## scooby (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm about to put some brined and rubbed chicken breasts in my spanking new MES 30 that Santa brought for Christmas and I picked up a couple of pieces of stuffed salmon while at my local HEB. I plan on putting the breasts in at 250 and would like to put the salmon in with them. My plan is to put the breasts in the lower third and the salmon in on the upper rack in its foil package that it came in. How long should it take the salmon to be done at 250 versus the chicken? I've read on these forums that salmon needs to be at least 145 and chicken 165.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2015)

Salmon cooks fairly fast. Is it in a foil packet, sealed? Either way it willmprobabaly only take max 1 hour. Don't over cook it. I don't cook fish to temp. Salmon is done when it flakes easily and has just turned opaque.


----------



## scooby (Dec 27, 2015)

It's in a foil tray. No packet or anything like that. Should I foil the top of the tray?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2015)

If it was me I'd remove it from the tray and go directly on the grate. That's if you think it will hold together. If not leave it in the pan, and no need for foil on top.


----------



## scooby (Dec 27, 2015)

No skin on it so I think I will leave it in the pan. Thanks for the help.


----------



## scooby (Dec 27, 2015)

Left the salmon in for 2 hours and the chicken for 2 hours 20 min. The results were fantastic. I'm surprised that my MES only took one round of chips to get these results. Propane one is going out to the curb for sure. The temp probe is about 20 degrees off though but man I LOVE not having to babysit it all day.


----------

